# Posting info



## senor harv (Jul 5, 2005)

Jeff,    Having a problem trying to post anything, but here goes anyway.  So   theres smoking meat forum.com  and there's groups. yahoo.com/group/smoking meat.  Are u going to keep both alive or drop the yahoo?  What's the explanation of a locked post?  Also congrats  on this forum, there certainly is a lot of info available.  Senor Harv


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 5, 2005)

SenorHarv,

Good to hear from you...

I plan to keep both forums alive since there are some who prefer the email based yahoo group and it is a good resource for them.

A locked forum is one that does not allow posting.. it can only be read. I cannot think of why we would need that or would ever use it but it is available. I guess if a forum got out of hand and you just wanted to stop a conversation for some reason you could lock it down. :roll: 

You say you are having a little trouble... let me know exactly what it is or if you are getting any error messages and I will look into it. I am learning how to operate this thing and it is very possible that I have something configured incorrectly if you are having trouble with something.


----------



## senor harv (Jul 6, 2005)

Jeff, Im getting the Script error message mostly, and it ask do you want to continue with this script, yes or no    ????????


----------



## senor harv (Jul 6, 2005)

and also the fonts, color etc, don't seem to work,  Sr. Harv


----------



## airford1 (Jul 18, 2005)

senor harv----on your script errors, that your comp doing that buddy.  had the same problem about a year ago here, and one of the techies from work told me to a disk clean-up, or something like that, after a bit the probs went away.  try this, in this order ok?  click tools, click internet options, then click advanced tab, and make sure "disable script debugging" IS checked for both of them, there are two boxes marked a bit different tho.  hope that helps.


----------



## airford1 (Jul 18, 2005)

and hello to you jeff.  about time some-one made a site like this.  will give you a bit of un-important history.  ive been a bartender and a cook for about the last 14 years or so, and tell you one thing, i can cook some tasty stuff.  but im very new to the smoking thing, smoker currently an ongoing construction project.  anyone here want to ask cooking questions, please do so, I dont mind at all, but gonna need lots of help when my smoker is finished.  i havent had any experience with it at all, and have to learn in a hurry.  hope everyone had a good weekend, and some tasty treats to eat.


----------



## ranger72 (Jul 19, 2005)

I just registered yesterday and attempted to post my recipe for smoked meat loaf and after 20 minutes of typing and hitting enter my post just disappeared into cyberspace..  :>)

I am going to type it up again and see what happens.

One thing that I noticed that when I hit the submit post button a message appeared prompting me to login but I already had and the header at the top of the page indicated that I was logged in at the time.

Also I am using FireFox as my default browser rather than Internet explorer.

This time I will type up my recipe in notepad and save it in "My Documents" then if I have trouble I won't have to retype it and I'll just copy and paste.

We can see what happens.

ranger72


----------



## bob-bqn (Aug 5, 2005)

Ranger for real long posts like that I like to type them up in a word processor and then copy & paste them into the message frame. That way you still have the text if something goes wrong when you hit "Submit". Been there too.


----------

